# 2015 Murano "bucks" at low RPM



## NissanRick (Nov 7, 2015)

Just bought our fourth Murano, a 2015. I notice that when going up even the slightest grade, the engine "bucks" or jumps. My theory is that the tranny is programmed to shift too early to get the maximum EPA fuel mileage rating as I can manually downshift (unload) the engine and it smooths out.

Our last 'Mo (2009) had a strange problem for almost the life of the SUV. Still have it. For many years, the CVT would not "grip" when you put it in drive until you mashed the accelerator pedal some. As if the transmission charging pump wasn't turning fast enough at idle. Well, just before we bought the new 'Mo, we took the '09 in for service (I'm a DIY'er, so my cars don't visit dealership shops often). When we got the 'Mo back, the "grip" problem was gone. Completely. It drove like a different, and better, vehicle.

My theory on all this is that Nissan, as I stated above, initially programs the trannies to get the maximum fuel mileage when they are new. Then after the active year model passes and responding to all the bitching and griping from owners, they update the software to fix the problem.

Anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am curious what was done to the 2009 to smooth things out. Simple reprogram? Did gas mileage get worse?
If your hypothesis is correct, that is almost as cynical a response to mileage and emissions requirements as we have seen from VW. Sad thing is, there may be more than a grain of truth in what you are suggesting.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Not so much of a "bucking" but at 40 mph there is what sounds like a vibration. I had posted a thread referring to this and one of the responses suggested it was a software issue with the transmission. Also to get rid of it to shift into manual mode, which did work.


----------



## NissanRick (Nov 7, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> I am curious what was done to the 2009 to smooth things out. Simple reprogram? Did gas mileage get worse?
> If your hypothesis is correct, that is almost as cynical a response to mileage and emissions requirements as we have seen from VW. Sad thing is, there may be more than a grain of truth in what you are suggesting.


Dealer said they always do a scan and update software unless the customer asks that they don't. They asked me when I took the 'Mo in, and I said that I wasn't aware of any problems (beyond the "grip" issue), but sure, scan / update it. Mileage improved about 1.5 mpg, but I attribute that mostly to the new set of spark plugs installed which was the reason I took it in. Just didn't want to get into pulling the intake manifold to do the job.


----------



## Daniil (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all, i have the same problem, 2015 SL AWD, car has 60000miles and vibration didnt go away, tried 87 93 octane doesnt help ! But i still have warranty for it until 70000, do u guys think nissan will fix the problem ? I think its transmission (factory error, issue). Very annoying when driving 35mph have to touch gas paddle with intervals ((


----------



## Zule (Nov 8, 2019)

2018 platinum ,just got flush transmission fluid and service guy advise me,they updated transmission software,after that my car run on lower RPMs,30-40 mph at 1000 rpm will start rattling,I am going back and ask them to reprogram on old software file,it was much better before they reprogram transmission, English is my second language!!


----------

